# MRENIGMA 2015 contest season



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

7 weeks from Kent classic, 8 weeks from Welsh, 9 weeks from Leicester, 10 weeks from Birmingham and 11 weeks from Bedford.

thought I'd start a log as I'm always popping in everyone else's

currently 87/88kg was going to do classics but I'm gonna end up at U80kg inters at this rate

View attachment 112653


View attachment 112654


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Looking good What's the wheels like?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

skipper1987 said:


> Looking good What's the wheels like?


they aren't in at the moment, fat white and hairy, they are my only good body part to be honest, got old pics from last show in 2011


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In mate :thumb

Not sure what's going on in my log but I can't reply to you

Was gonna say seeing as youve done 4 shows (and it looks like you have a load more on the cards) its good coz you know the ropes! I'm still shitting myself...so glad iv got ed helping me, would hate to think the mess I'd get myself into if I tried doing it myself!!

Good luck with the prep mate, for Kent and the rest!! You should come say hi!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

> In mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you done the right thing getting a coach, I had a mentor for mine and what people don't realise is you need a coach more for the posing, the more you practise, the more confident you will be, come show day if you've practised enough once your up there it's 2nd nature, check out Owen Powell for inspiration, if you don't get posing right it soon becomes a bad experience, most gym rats can take gear, get big, then cut up, but to present a finished product is what it's all about. You've got a 2007 Mr Olympian, he will help you polish the posing, your lean enough now to start practising the poses.
Yeah I'll come and say of hi course, I'll be nervous aswel as you and everybody else, it's nice to meet up with someone you know...sort of lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Yeah you done the right thing getting a coach, I had a mentor for mine and what people don't realise is you need a coach more for the posing, the more you practise, the more confident you will be, come show day if you've practised enough once your up there it's 2nd nature, check out Owen Powell for inspiration, if you don't get posing right it soon becomes a bad experience, most gym rats can take gear, get big, then cut up, but to present a finished product is what it's all about. You've got a 2007 Mr Olympian, he will help you polish the posing, your lean enough now to start practising the poses. Yeah I'll come and say of hi course, I'll be nervous aswel as you and everybody else, it's nice to meet up with someone you know...sort of lol


i def feel like im in safe hands with eddie! HavWent started posing practice yet but he said we will get into it soon.

Just looked up Owen Powell, has a really good physique, I think I if end up in the classics that's the same look I'd go for, both being in the tall catagory. That's def a look I'd be more than happy with!

Would def be good to have a meet up, recon it would def help take the edge off on the day


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

> i def feel like im in safe hands with eddie! HavWent started posing practice yet but he said we will get into it soon.
> 
> Just looked up Owen Powell, has a really good physique, I think I if end up in the classics that's the same look I'd go for, both being in the tall catagory. That's def a look I'd be more than happy with!
> 
> Would def be good to have a meet up, recon it would def help take the edge off on the day


Push him for the posing practise, sooner the better.
Owen Powell won the British finals classics last year at 81kg, just to put in perspective how heavy you are for classics, you will out size 90% of people in classics.

100% fella, the more people you know on the day the better, it can be a lonely place back stage, everyone stealing rooms and space, like being back at school, "this is our room, you can't play with us" lol

I'll probably be in the same class as you, so that's one person you can happily know you've beaten before you get there, got me out massed mate, I'll be one of the smallest but I enjoy it, most people as bad as me would have given up, I've never placed top 3 but I love it, it's such a buzz once your up there  can't wait


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well sounds like you are very determined! Just gotta keep pushing for it, you'll get there!

Legs look awesome!

Looking forward to it mate! As much as I'm nervous about it I still can't wait to walk out on stage!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

> they aren't in at the moment, fat white and hairy, they are my only good body part to be honest, got old pics from last show in 2011
> 
> View attachment 112656
> 
> ...


Very nice!! No ****!!

Wish you luck mate am in.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Boom.
Just trained back, traps and rear delts.

Wide grip pull down 4 sets + drop set
Long pulley row 4 sets ISO hold stop 
Cybex ISO lateral pull down 4 sets
Light Bent over BB row 4 sets (full stretch at bottom inch of floor)
Bb shrugs 4 sets ISO squeeze at top
Db shrugs 4 sets ISO squeeze at top
Reverse db flyes on bench 4 sets
High pulley Cable reverse flyes 4 sets

40min steady state cv

Weight today was 87.5kg

Drug protocol this week was as followed, that's what you sluts want to know 

Mon - 100mg prop 100mg tren ace
Wed - 100mg prop 100mg tren ace
Friday - 100mg prop 100mg tren ace
Sat - 250mg sust
Sun - 100mg prop 100mg tren ace

Diet today;

M1 - 300ml egg white, 50g oats, banana, 20g blueberry preserve

M2 - 166g Turkey mince, 66g mixed beans, 2 x Costa flat whites

M3 - 6 venison sausages, 3 rice cake

M4 - 200g grill chicken, Pitta bread, salad

M5 - 300g cottage cheese, 25g choc whey, 25g peanut butter

2250 calories 
260 pro 
190 carb
40g fat


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Arms today

cgbp x 3 sets

pudhdowns x 3 sets

kickbacks x 3 sets

preacher curl x 3 sets

reverse grip cable curls x 3 sets

hammer db curls x 3 sets

45min cv 120bpm

weight is 13st 10lb that's 2lb drop since last Monday

M1 - 300ml egg whites, 50g oats, banana blueberry preserve

M2 - 150g cook chicken 200g baked sweet potatoe

M3 - 150g cook chicken 200g baked sweet potatoe

M4 - 166g Turkey mince and taco beans

M5 - 250g lamb liver

2000cal 240pro 165carb 34g fat


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Head space - feel skinny fat, never gonna be ready for 30th August...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Would it make you feel sick if i told you I was on 4200 odd kcals this week and that's just on non training days, its a bit more when I factor in my post workout shake


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol no that's cool, I've been there, remember between shows I was on 3600calories and still losing weight, but...I had to eat 2000calories to get lean first, once your lean you can eat a lot and get away with it...I'm still too fat

i just hope this lambs liver doesn't make me feel sick


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

:huh: 1/2 lb of lamb liver


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Rather you than me mate, not a fan of liver


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Weights down finally to 86.5kg, it's been 88kg all week.

legs

squats

100kg x 10,

140kg x 8,

140kg x 8,

100kg x 20,

100kg x 20

hacks

40kg x 15 x 3 sets

extensions

Stack x 15 with triple drop set x3

40min cv

2000calories 250pro 174carb 30 fat

150mg tren ace


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Saturday nights during prep

chest shoulders tris

40min cv

weight now 85kg 6weeks out

eligable for U80kg inters at this rate 

150mg tren ace 250mg sust

2000cal 250pro 170carb 35fat


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Good luck buddy, I am looking to do the same shows, albeit at u70kgs. Keep up the hard work !


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking good mate, what height are you?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

5tt 11 so I look like a grass hopper on stage


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

5tt 11 so I look like a grass hopper on stage


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Last meal of the day

120g salmon fillet 200g cottage cheese

weight back up to 86kg so over 7 days it's down 1kg


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Last night weight session

lat pull down x 4 sets

long pulley row x 3 sets

bb row x 4 sets

db pull overs x 3 sets practising vacuum pose on stretch

db shrugs x 4 sets

bent over db flye x 3 sets

bb curl x 5 sets

preacher curl x 4 sets

40min cv

no weights today

just 40min cv

tightened right up today, gonna de-furr and take some pics + another 150mg tren ace, no need for T3 at this rate, never used before why start now


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

> Head space - feel skinny fat, never gonna be ready for 30th August...


Just seen this post - you *will* be - things always have a habit of coming together at the last minute.

Just keep consistent, nail sh1t daily and from the looks of it you're tightening each week!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ah24 said:


> Just seen this post - you *will* be - things always have a habit of coming together at the last minute.
> 
> Just keep consistent, nail sh1t daily and from the looks of it you're tightening each week!


this^^^^^^^^^^^

its just head games mate, just gotta try your best to look past it. It will all come good on the day


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

MRENIGMA said:


> 7 weeks from Kent classic, 8 weeks from Welsh, 9 weeks from Leicester, 10 weeks from Birmingham and 11 weeks from Bedford.
> 
> thought I'd start a log as I'm always popping in everyone else's
> 
> currently 87/88kg was going to do classics but I'm gonna end up at U80kg inters at this rate


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

10 days difference between 1st and 2nd set of pics and down 1kg....but leaner?!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Savage leg session today;

Giant sets - 4 circuits

leg ext x 15 - full stack

seated thigh curl x 15 - 1/2 stack

leg press x 15 - 6plates

sldl x 15

back squats x 15 - 100kg

40min cv

food same 2000cal 250pro 175carb

back has got pretty bad acne wise as you can see in pic since taking tren so I'm on accutane which means no winstrol 

just gonna stick with prop and tren, can't be assed with mast as it probably isn't anyway, gonna keep it simple


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

What's up with taking Winny And tane together?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

> What's up with taking Winny And tane together?


Harsh on the liver?!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Harsh on the liver?!


ah right, can't be any more toxic than those that stack orals etc

Still I'd rather be on the safe side!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I need to spend more time in this sub - section!

Mate I've seen your posts around here and there and had you down as someone who knew what they were doing but only just seen your log. Keep up the good work bud you're doing great by the looks of it. Legs look beastly when conditioning is in!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> ah right, can't be any more toxic than those that stack orals etc
> 
> Still I'd rather be on the safe side!!


if I'm desperate to take some winny I'll just get some injectable winny

i think accutane is another level when it comes to liver stress, I'd take oxy and dbol over accutane and winny anyday


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

150mg tren ace

40min cv

2000cal 250pro 175carb

86.5kg


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

MRENIGMA said:


> Savage leg session today;
> 
> Giant sets - 4 circuits
> 
> ...


Sun bed for the acne, clears mine every time.

I would keep the Masteron in.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Finally getting tighter


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

84.5kg


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

All the best mate! Hope you are gonna be joining me next week!


----------

